# EXPOSING ANTI-VAPING TACTICS



## fbb1964 (10/4/21)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (10/4/21)

From that article:
"For example, in homes of e-cigarette users, the concentration of indoor airborne nicotine was more than six times higher than in non-users’ homes."
If you follow the link (in that sentence) you get to this:


https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0013935114003089

And if you are curious abot "cotinine" you'll find this:

*"Abstract*
A greater incidence of tobacco consumption occurs among individuals with psychiatric conditions including post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), bipolar disorder, major depression, and schizophrenia, compared with the general population. Even when still controversial, it has been postulated that smoking is a form of self-medication that reduces psychiatric symptoms among individuals with these disorders. To better understand the component(s) of tobacco-inducing smoking behavior, greater attention has been directed toward nicotine. *However, in recent years, new evidence has shown that cotinine, the main metabolite of nicotine, exhibits beneficial effects over psychiatric symptoms* and may therefore promote smoking within this population. Some of the behavioral effects of cotinine compared to nicotine are discussed here. Cotinine, which accumulates in the body as a result of tobacco exposure, crosses the blood-brain barrier and has different pharmacological properties compared with nicotine. Cotinine has a longer plasma half-life than nicotine and showed no addictive or cardiovascular effects in humans. *In addition, at the preclinical level, cotinine facilitated the extinction of fear memory and anxiety after fear conditioning, improved working memory in a mouse model of Alzheimer’s disease (AD) and in a monkey model of schizophrenia.* Altogether, the new evidence suggests that the pharmacological and behavioral effects of cotinine may play a key role in promoting tobacco smoking in individuals that suffer from psychiatric conditions and represents a new potential therapeutic agent against psychiatric conditions such as AD and PTSD."
More at:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3467453/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/21)

alex1501 said:


> From that article:
> "For example, in homes of e-cigarette users, the concentration of indoor airborne nicotine was more than six times higher than in non-users’ homes."
> If you follow the link (in that sentence) you get to this:
> View attachment 227136
> ...


THUS : We are all mad ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (10/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> THUS : We are all mad ?



That's the unquestionable fact.
On the other hand, try to calculate how much would they gain by banning vaping (and/or nicotine) and than selling you the same thing (under the different names) for full variety of dissorders on prescription. I think (don't quote me on this) that Alzheimer's alone is about trillion US $ industry.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

